# Bar Portraits



## alpal (Jan 18, 2005)

post your clubbing photos here 

floating head


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 18, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## alpal (Jan 19, 2005)

contrast of expression


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jan 19, 2005)

those are awesome xmetal!!


----------



## SQ Bimmer (Jan 19, 2005)

alpal said:
			
		

> post your clubbing photos here
> 
> floating head


That picture freaks me out! Very cool!

Here's my contribution. Not really clubbing photos, but clubbing themed photo.

I call them "my raver friend" 1 and 2 respectively. He is very skilled at the art of light raving.


----------



## Ivana again (Jan 23, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 11, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Bimmie (Feb 11, 2005)

The coolest cocktailbar in Ghent: Limonada
Shot with a Nikon Coolpix 3200 using a wall as a tripod
A little long exposure spy camming stuff


----------



## simnine (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 11, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Bimmie (Feb 12, 2005)

that's a nice shot
great contrast


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2005)

Ben "Scurra" in the Cross Key Inn in Saffron Walden during out First European TPF Meet-Up, Saturday, 20 August 2005






Mentos in the Cross Key Inn in Saffron Walden during out First European TPF Meet-Up, Saturday, 20 August 2005






Tony "Tempra" in the Cross Key Inn in Saffron Walden during out First European TPF Meet-Up, Saturday, 20 August 2005






Chris "PlasticSpanner", Mentos (photographing), Magda (Mentos's friend) and Christiane "LaFoto'sSister"  in the Cross Key Inn in Saffron Walden during out First European TPF Meet-Up, Saturday, 20 August 2005






The famous and much loved Hertz van Rental in the Cross Key Inn in Saffron Walden during out First European TPF Meet-Up, Saturday, 20 August 2005


----------



## JonK (Nov 24, 2005)

Great shots, must have been a fun time. Saffron Walden is a cool spot. Did you check out the maze on the common? 
I lived in a small village called Steeple Bumpstead (no typo!) about 20 miles from there while in England on a teaching exchange. Beautiful area.


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## uberben (Nov 30, 2005)

Well a couple of these are not from clubs, but still a fun party.

1. I'm the guy on the far right having his nipple grabbed





2. We had a slip in slide party. Thats my buddy preston rockin the tube.


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm not sure if this fits here, but here it goes. 
I went to a club last night where some friends were "spinning" and this is a few of what I got...
























Some pictures I used with flash and some without. With out using the flash, I think that the colors came out better, but it's hard to get someone who is constantly moving to not come out a bit blurry. Please let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, I shall merge this with the club theme that already exists somewhere, ok?


----------



## JonK (Dec 17, 2005)

My buddy Sean a.k.a. Synkro


----------



## Kent Frost (Dec 17, 2005)

This place was cool. They had one whole wall covered in mirrors. Made wonders for bouncing the flash. ;-)






























But this one is my fav. I think I may have even posted it before.


----------



## bace (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like I've found a solid home for my shots! If only people viewed this more often.

www.bacemedia.com/events

enjoy


----------



## crawdaddio (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## alpal (Nov 20, 2006)

some good photos you lot have taken.
I have some of my favorites here


----------



## alpal (Nov 20, 2006)

for some reason it wont let me save adited posts. feel free to delete my previous post mods


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 20, 2006)

You can't use HTML coding.
Use the little "insert image" buttong and paste each link


----------



## alpal (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks for the advice. let me know if they are too big.  :thumbup:


----------



## alpal (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## alpal (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## alpal (Dec 15, 2006)




----------

